# Bicycle Repair Shops in Guadalajara



## Caitlin (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm looking for a bicycle repair shop, preferably in or close to Colonia Americana, as the bike is not in a good way and will have to be walked there!

Any recommendations will be much appreciated!

Caitlin


----------



## Salto_jorge (Mar 28, 2010)

The only shop that I have seen is on inglaterra, Col Manual Vallarta.

PS: I stopped into the shop to say hello but have never need their services.


----------



## Caitlin (Jun 9, 2009)

*Found!*

In case anyone else is interested, I did find a bicycle repair shop in Colonia Americana. It's at Calle Camarena 388, between Avenida La Paz and Calle Libertad.

It's more or less a front room with a guy, his son, his grand-daughter, a puppy, a kitten and a lot of bikes, but so far so good anyway!

Caitlin


----------

